# Hamster advice please



## Mim_84 (Jun 26, 2017)

*I'm posting this as it seems I'm having a battle with our hamster.
She is a syrian hamster and has been with us for 5 months.

She was very skittish when we brought her home and took her a while to settle. She is now use to us having our hands in the cage etc, takes food from us and loves the attention from or daughter.

But recently she has been moving all her woodshavings and wooden chew toys from her cage to one corner,building up a massive pile. She doesn't move her bedding, but some how took her house apart and literally buried the other half in the pile. 
I keep moving it all back (not sure I should or not) she doesn't store food in there or sleep.

Also her water bottle is in side the cage, most nights I can hear her pull it off and drag it to another part of the cage. Some how she has now completEly broken the bottle and buried the ball and cap in the pile. Lucky I was quick enough to find it all.

It's been the same stuff we used since we got the cage.

Any advice as to why she might be doing this. I can move it all back but she just moves it all back again. *


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

She's just trying to exhibit her innate behaviours . In the wild she would spend a lot of time digging & burrowing, her instinct to do that is still there. Hamsters need lots of floor space so its best to provide the biggest cage possible with lots of toys & things of interest to keep them stimulated. They also need a fair amount of time out of the cage to prevent them getting bored.

As for her bottle, could you not attach it to the outside of the cage with only the spout going inside the cage so she cant pull it off?


----------



## Mim_84 (Jun 26, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> She's just trying to exhibit her innate behaviours . In the wild she would spend a lot of time digging & burrowing, her instinct to do that is still there. Hamsters need lots of floor space so its best to provide the biggest cage possible with lots of toys & things of interest to keep them stimulated. They also need a fair amount of time out of the cage to prevent them getting bored.
> 
> As for her bottle, could you not attach it to the outside of the cage with only the spout going inside the cage so she cant pull it off?


----------



## Mim_84 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

She has a ball that she spends no more then 20 mins in and she does that every day. We got the biggest cage as it can fit two in, but not intending to get two lol.

I change her toys around every 2 weeks around she doesn't get board et, but doesn't seem to like the wooden chew toys around on just moves them around. 

I'm going to see if we can attach it to the outside of her bars or get a bottle that can do that. This one seems to have a special clip, which can't be used on the outside of the cage. 

May invest in some different toys, she has a disc wheel in the cage as well. 

Thank you for the advice. I'll make sure that when I clean her out I'll pile some in the corner for her


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hi.

What size/make is the cage please? A lot of cages sold by pet shops are not suitable so it would help to know what her current set up etc is.

Otherwise, as @noushka05 said, your hamster is just doing what comes naturally, though I must admit I've never come across a hamster quite like yours! lol


----------



## Mim_84 (Jun 26, 2017)

I will take a picture late.

She is a right character, also stands and watch what your doing. As soon as you enter the room she comes running up to the front of the cage (also most like a dog who wants attention)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

She sounds gorgeous. l love hammies!


----------

